# 7M-GTE in a S13?



## Rocko414 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 7M-GTE Supra motor that's just been hanging out in my garage forever and I need to do something with it. My cousin has a 1990 240sx with no motor. We were thinking of putting my motor in there to make a super fast race car. This is a very intimidating idea because neither of us have done this kind of custom work before. 

The things I'm thinking about are:

1. Transmission hook up? Should I use the R-154 (5-speed manual Supra tranny) and get a custom driveshaft to hookup to the rear end? I'm worried that tranny might not fit in the smaller area of his car. If we figured out some way to connect the 240sx tranny to my motor, we would still need a custom driveshaft and I'd be worried if it could handle the power. Any suggestions?

2. Motor mounts. Certainly the motor mounts would not hook up perfectly so what's the best way of doing that?

3. Electrical? Oh man, I don't have a clue how to get started on that one. I'd like to think I could use my supra's computer to run everything, but his car may still need his computer for things. I really need some pro's ideas on this one.

4. Size? This motor is a lot bigger than the stock KA24E. I believe it should fit, but with great difficulty. 


I really just need some good overall professional advise on this matter. Has this been done before? Where can I find more information? Any help would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i don't think i've seen that swap before, but its deffinatley not a bad choice. the only problem with it is everything will have to be custom made as far as the mounts go. i would also advise that you get someone that has very good experience with wiring to do the harness. as far as fitment, it should fit. lots of people put RB's in their S chassis', with are also inline-6's. i would also suggest using the R-154 tranny, it would be much easier to use it than to fab up a mounting plate.


----------



## Rocko414 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I agree with you on the wiring. That's definitely not something I think I can do myself. The trouble is finding someone who can. Custom mounts? I'd like to know if there's a place that can design and make them for me as I have no metal working experience. Really, I'm going to need many connections to get this project done so if anyone knows any shops that do good custom work - especially around the Omaha area - that information would be very useful to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

all i can tell you is to do your research, and do it very thoroughly. search on the swap itself, see what other cars people have put the motor in, and see if you can get in touch with them and ask them questions you need to know. more than likely they'll be able to help you out, and won't mind doing so.


----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

i recommend going to supraforums.com there are alot of people wit 240s wit 2jz swaps and also 7mgte.i would say u have to get custom driveshaft and also the custom mounts which are available and run about $1500 wit cross member and custom mounts for the s-chassis s13 or s14 @ 2jzswap.com


----------

